# Dems pass Articles of Impeachment. Now what?



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Prior to the election in 2016, Trump warned us of the "SWAMP" - entrenched bureaucrats and politicians who will do anything to protect their pathetic existance. The past few weeks, we have been witness to numerous examples of Swamplife. From the "weaponization" of organizations such as the FBI, IRS and CIA to basement hearings in which nobody other than a few democrats were allowed.

So now, the Democrats have passed Articles of Impeachment against President Trump. The Russian collusion didn't pan out, neither did the Ukraine "quid pro quo" allegation - which interestingly, only served to highlight how crooked Biden and his son were. The head crocodile (Pelosi) now says she will not forward the Articles of Impeachment over to the Senate for trial until she can be assured of a "fair trial" (meaning, the Dems are trying to rig the process once again).

So what happens now? What happens if the Dems hold the Articles of Impeachment until after the election? What happens if the Dems retain control of the House and win enough seats to take over the Senate? What happens if Trump wins election in 2020, Dems take control of Congress, and move forward with this sham trial of impeachment? Theoretically, the Dems could remove a duly elected President by this sham of impeachment.

I look around at what is happening in Europe with the mass migration. I look at what is happening in the US with two distinct factions drifting further and further apart ideologically. I look at the Dems who want to cripple America by implementing a socialistic "green new deal', who want to ensure their perpetual election by allowing mass immigration, who have implemented social thought control by the use of politically correct Marxism, who are doing the biding of globalists such as George Soros, who are abetted by a willing "news media".

I'm seeing more and more things that scare the crap out of me and I think the only way out of this situation will be the judicious use of gunpowder.

I fear for my grandchildren, I really do.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seem perhaps a few folks understand 'throwing the first stone'.

What Trump did I don't completely agree with, but then again I do not believe it is the first time that the US (President or others) has ever used foreign aid to 'influence' something somewhere to our thinking/benefit.

My thinking is if you do this to Trump, you better get your own house cleaned up as well.

Seems with politics you just need to 'follow the money' a lot of the time.

But I could be wrong (will not be the first time either). 

Larry


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Seem perhaps a few folks understand 'throwing the first stone'.
> 
> What Trump did I don't completely agree with, but then again I do not believe it is the first time that the US (President or others) has ever used foreign aid to 'influence' something somewhere to our thinking/benefit.
> 
> ...


The difference being other admins have used foreign aid to influence govts to do things that support US policy/desires, not personal gains or benefits. That is abuse of the office of POTUS. Akin to "put a million dollars in my personal account or, as POTUS, I will have our military bomb you into oblivion." Not to mention "everyone else is doing it" is no excuse for choosing to do the wrong thing.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> Prior to the election in 2016, Trump warned us of the "SWAMP" - entrenched bureaucrats and politicians who will do anything to protect their pathetic existance. The past few weeks, we have been witness to numerous examples of Swamplife. From the "weaponization" of organizations such as the FBI, IRS and CIA to basement hearings in which nobody other than a few democrats were allowed.
> 
> So now, the Democrats have passed Articles of Impeachment against President Trump. The Russian collusion didn't pan out, neither did the Ukraine "quid pro quo" allegation - which interestingly, only served to highlight how crooked Biden and his son were. The head crocodile (Pelosi) now says she will not forward the Articles of Impeachment over to the Senate for trial until she can be assured of a "fair trial" (meaning, the Dems are trying to rig the process once again).
> 
> ...


Which part of the impeachment is "a sham?" The facts are right there. You can argue what you want to believe was intent but this is nothing close to a sham. And those witnesses who were privy to the whole thing are being kept from testifying. Why? As Trump has said previously, "if you have nothing to hide, then testify."

I question your comment regarding "judicious use of gunpowder" as a solution as it sounds as if you are promoting violence.

Why would immigrants automatically vote for Democrats? I bet your ancestors were immigrants and yet somehow you managed to throw off the cuffs of Marxism and join the conservatives. Why wouldn't they do the same?

A quid pro quo doesn't require one to say "hey -- this a quid pro quo" as part of the discussion nor is it necessary for a POTUS to be guilty of abuse of power.

Russian collusion --- nope. They tried but were too inept but Mueller clearly identified a number of places where Trump attempted to interfere in the investigation ....... also a crime. Not to mention that Russia clearly DID interfere in our election. Unless you believe in "the deep state" making all of this up. BTW --- even Steve Bannon says there is no deep state.

No basement hearings with nobody but Dems present -- that's horse pucky.

"Fair trial" in the Senate? You mean the one where the Senate majority leader is working directly with the legal counsel of the accused POTUS to decide on how to conduct the "trial"? You bet Pelosi has reason to be concerned when the rules of evidence are being decided by the defendant.

Regardless of what you think of Biden and his son, Trump has no business targeting him in exchange for foreign aid ...... you'd think he'd be smart enough to know what that would look like when you specifically target your political opponent going into an election year. But nobody thinks he's a smart man.

Your migration worries are perfect for this time of year ----- "No room at the inn" instead of "whatsoever you do unto the least of my brothers, that you do unto me." Ahh Christians.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone like butter on their popcorn?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Draft horse, were you born a prick or did you have to work at it? I'm sure there is another forum you would be more welcome at
...well maybe not.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

2


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My thoughts. I doubt the Senate will vote to remove Trump from office. Republican majority for one, unprecedented for another, not a "severe enough crime" if you will for another.

Here's where I go way into the weeds on this. I suspect Trump wanted this to happen. Do something bad enough to make the Dems go the impeachment route, but knowing the Senate won't carry through. In the process tying the House and media in absolute knots for weeks. I would be watching very carefully what Trump is doing behind the scenes. I do not trust the guy. I don't trust Republicans. I trust Democrats even less. Have a good day!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's my take on it:

Watching Trump make these swamp dwellers look like the disgusting tax & steal losers they really are is the best Christmas gift a deplorable like me could ever want. Thank the Lord our country isn't controlled by coastal elites and liberal losers anymore.

Have a Merry Christmas!! ????

MAGA!!!!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

We need a DISLIKE button. Some people are so damn oblivious to the actual truth it makes me hate them. It's true that most all liberals have Trump Derangement Syndrome. Orange Man Bad. That's all they know.

It's funny how none of the liberals talk about their supposed front runner Creepy Uncle Joe Biden back in '16 when he threatened to withhold monies from Ukraine until they fired their prosecutor. Isn't this a form of blackmail? Isn't this a form of abuse of power? Isn't this a form of collusion? Hmmm.......crickets.

As far as violence, what side is always attacking the other side over the color of a hat? What side ALWAYS resorts to violence first whenever someone doesn't agree with their opinion? Like it or not, conservatives are simply a better class of people.

I could go on and on, but it will only serve to waste my time and irritate me when a dumbass liberal comes around and says "Nope. None of that is true and you're a racist/misogynist/homophobe/etc etc etc and you're dumb for even thinking what you did and I proclaim myself the winner of this debate because I said so" and then scream like a friggin lunatic in your face.

lol What a bunch of completely useless traitors. Well, not completely useless I suppose. They'd be good for compost. Never seen healthier looking trees than in a cemetery!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Which part of the impeachment is "a sham?"


Oh God, where to begin....


Dems started out with the Russia collusion allegation. Then we find out the entire thing was based on the "Steele Dossier", which was bought and paid for by the Clintons, and in which they withheld information from the FISA court in order to get the wiretapping subpoenas.
Even Comey was forced to admit he made a "mistake"
They then pinned their hopes on the Mueller investigation, which only highlighted severe bias and political maneuverings within the FBI (Carter, Page, Strok, to name a few)
When the Mueller investigation turned out to be a dud, they concocted a "whistleblower" tall tale of collusion and "quid pro quo". Remember the infamous narrative of Schift "reading" the call transcript? Of course, Trump then released the transcript and everyone saw what a liar Schift was.
Everybody with direct knowledge of the call testified that there was no "quid pro quo". The Dems entire case was built on 2nd and 3rd hand hearsay.
Nadler violated House rules by not allowing the Republicans at least one day to call witnesses.

None of that mattered to the Dems. They set out on this journey to impeach Trump and they pushed forward with vague charges of "Abuse of Power" and "obstruction of Congress", neither of which are "Treason, High Crimes or Misdemeanors" as required by the Constitution.

So yeah, sham impeachment


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Ox76 said:


> It's funny how none of the liberals talk about their supposed front runner Creepy Uncle Joe Biden back in '16 when he threatened to withhold monies from Ukraine until they fired their prosecutor. Isn't this a form of blackmail? Isn't this a form of abuse of power? Isn't this a form of collusion? Hmmm.......crickets.


Exactly. Before we vote on Biden to be president, shouldn't the American people hear the full story on this incident?

My guess. There are a lot more people who got their palms greased and if you start looking too hard, their house of cards will begin to topple. Think about this, this is just one foreign aid payment to one country. Think about the billions we send all over the globe. Too much money changing hands, too many dealings with corrupt countries, too many politicians with too many opportunities to get rich.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

One bright spot in this entire impeachment charade has been Representative Doug Collins (R-Ga). Wish he were in my district so I could vote for him....

Doug Collins: "The funny thing about obstruction, any time the Democrats get caught trying to frame this President for some crime he didn't commit, they follow up by accusing him of obstructing their efforts to frame him for the things he never did in the first place."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Exactly. Before we vote on Biden to be president, shouldn't the American people hear the full story on this incident?
> 
> My guess. There are a lot more people who got their palms greased and if you start looking too hard, their house of cards will begin to topple. Think about this, this is just one foreign aid payment to one country. Think about the billions we send all over the globe. Too much money changing hands, too many dealings with corrupt countries, too many politicians with too many opportunities to get rich.


Reason for the crickets is some reason it goes all the way back to President Obama
Remember, Creepy Uncle Joe "China" Biden said to the Ukrainians "Go ahead and call president Obama" when he was threatening to withhold the BILLION dollars from Ukraine.

That puts the President directly in the loop if he was the one who would/wouldn't release the money unless Biden got the Ukrainian prosecutor fired.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> We need a DISLIKE button. Some people are so damn oblivious to the actual truth it makes me hate them. It's true that most all liberals have Trump Derangement Syndrome. Orange Man Bad. That's all they know.
> 
> It's funny how none of the liberals talk about their supposed front runner Creepy Uncle Joe Biden back in '16 when he threatened to withhold monies from Ukraine until they fired their prosecutor. Isn't this a form of blackmail? Isn't this a form of abuse of power? Isn't this a form of collusion? Hmmm.......crickets.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Get into a dispute with a liberal and within 2 minutes, they're calling you names -just like draft horse hay does. 
The other way to ferret-out a liberal is observing the way they talk down at others, like they're of superior intellect, when in fact, they are themselves extremely insecure. They have a longing to insure their self-imagined "superiority" by trying to make themselves feel intellectually superior. They only end up making fools out of themselves. "Deplorables" see right through that BS.

I have some neighbors down the street- 2 married phD's. No kids. Frowns plastered on their faces 24/7. I put a roof, skylights, gutters, downspouts, deck etc on their house about 10 years ago. I was grateful they hired me to do the work and let them know by doing free added work and thanking them over & over. Job came out perfect. Both parties happy.
A few months later, we had a neighborhood get together and the husband approached me to let me know how disappointed he was that while in my truck eating lunch, I listened to conservative talk radio. He went on to tell me that it offended him. I politely wished him best of luck telling other adults what they shouldn't listen to. 
They moved away last year. Bless their hearts. Hope they find some happiness in something before they lose their minds with liberal derangement syndrome like draft horse hay has.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

HAHA --- so funny to see the crapola being recited by the Dumpster followers.

Let's start with Biden and Ukraine. Was Biden in charge of US foreign policy in "2016"? No. He was the VP acting on behalf to the Obama admin and not demanding personal gain in return for the Ukrainian aid. And the prosecutor that was removed was part of the corruption problem in Ukraine , as he refused to prosecute "certain people" clearly involved in the rampant corruption there.

Pastor Doug Collins? Shouldn't be bearing false witness against his neighbors but he's a joke, both as a minister and a politician. I guess Pastor Doug doesn't remember that Dumpster has admitted to the thing he's being impeached for so "framing him" is clearly BS. The idiot framed himself.

Carcajou ---- 60 years of GOP bull shit has molded me into the prick that I am today, thank you. How are those tar sands working out for you?

Ox ---- blackmail? Stick with farming as you're clearly no lawyer.

JD3430 --- sound like you're the insecure one targeting those durn PhD's, whose money put food on your table, BTW. Based on your musings here, you could get Mr Rogers to not want to be your neighbor. Well done.

Let's try it again ---- Nobody is disputing the fact that Biden withheld aid until the CORRUPT prosecutor was fired. Nobody is disputing that he did it on behalf of the Obama admin either. Now think really hard about this one ---- he was demanding the firing as part of US foreign policy, not personal gain. Biden also had no power to independently withhold the aid nor make a demand as the VP and he was not in charge of US foreign policy, unlike Dumpster.

GA boy ---- yep, you can GUESS all you want but the facts point in a completely other direction.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Ox76 said:


> We need a DISLIKE button. Some people are so damn oblivious to the actual truth it makes me hate them. It's true that most all liberals have Trump Derangement Syndrome. Orange Man Bad. That's all they know.
> 
> It's funny how none of the liberals talk about their supposed front runner Creepy Uncle Joe Biden back in '16 when he threatened to withhold monies from Ukraine until they fired their prosecutor. Isn't this a form of blackmail? Isn't this a form of abuse of power? Isn't this a form of collusion? Hmmm.......crickets.
> 
> ...


Attacks over the color of a hat? WTF are you talking about? The only MAGGOT hats I see here in deep red Idaho are worn by old white men who want attention and get none. They're clearly more likely to fall and need help getting up than they are of being attacked over their stupid hats.

Again -- obviously you're not a lawyer.

Who yelled at you?

Violence? What was the deal with the guy at the El Paso Walmart that killed 22 people? Damn liberal.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> Oh God, where to begin....
> 
> 
> Dems started out with the Russia collusion allegation. Then we find out the entire thing was based on the "Steele Dossier", which was bought and paid for by the Clintons, and in which they withheld information from the FISA court in order to get the wiretapping subpoenas.
> ...


Vague charges --- like "high crimes and misdemeanors"? Please tell us what specifically those refer to of they're not "vague.

House rules for calling witnesses? Show me that one.

The Inspector General report came back saying there was absolutely no bias involved regarding StrZok and Page.
https://www.cnn.com/politics/live-news/inspector-general-report-russia-investigation/index.html

Everyone with direct knowledge of the call? I think they're the ones Trump refuses to allow to testify. And BTW - saying "this isn't a quid pro quo" as you carry out a quid pro quo doesn't negate your action. It is what it is.

Hell - we have a state rep from the GOP whose been identified as taking part in domestic terrorist activities and while he has been removed from the GOP caucus and had all committee assignments taken away, he still gets to keep his seat in the state house. Shouldn't he be arrested and prosecuted? Matt Shea.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

WTF are you all going to do when George Soros dies and you have no nebulous boogey man to blame.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

LOL!!! Thanks for the laughs, liberal. You're friggin HILARIOUS! You made my day!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, DHH not only drank the liberal kool aid, he fell in and took a freaking bath! Might want to join some kind of California farming forum where they all talk about fruits and nuts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Senate doesn't have to do anything at all even if the articles are passed on to them.

The whole impeachment thing is just as sad as watching the republican led house try to repeal Obamacare over and over and over...


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

George Soros for POTUS.

Can't wait to see what moron stunt Moscow Mitch - Putin's Bitch tries next. "I'm coordinating with the WH counsel as to how to conduct the Senate hearings." "Hey - Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren can't be impartial jurors in the impeachment hearing!". HAHAHA - what a dope.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Wow, DHH not only drank the liberal kool aid, he fell in and took a freaking bath! Might want to join some kind of California farming forum where they all talk about fruits and nuts.


From the self-proclaimed "livestock nutrition consultant"? Get real.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> From the self-proclaimed "livestock nutrition consultant"? Get real.


No, it is not self proclaimed. Livestock nutrition consultant is the job title from the company I have worked for the last 17 years. No, I am not a nutritionist because they are PhD's and I only have a BS in animal science.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> George Soros for POTUS.


So you're admitting to supporting a known Nazi sympathizer and Nazi "employee" to run for presidency? I thought we Trump supporters/deplorables were the Nazis? Doesn't that mean you should support _us? _


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> No, it is not self proclaimed. Livestock nutrition consultant is the job title from the company I have worked for the last 17 years. No, I am not a nutritionist because they are PhD's and I only have a BS in animal science.


BS in animal science is truly a BS. Believe me --- I ran a beef cattle nutrition research lab for 15 yrs in AS and no undergrad coming out of an AS program was qualified to consult in livestock nutrition. Calling them "consultants" was just a nicer term than salesman.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I didn't see Soros at the Charlottesville rally wearing his khakis and polo shirt.



Ox76 said:


> So you're admitting to supporting a known Nazi sympathizer and Nazi "employee" to run for presidency? I thought we Trump supporters/deplorables were the Nazis? Doesn't that mean you should support _us? _


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> BS in animal science is truly a BS. Believe me --- I ran a beef cattle nutrition research lab for 15 yrs in AS and no undergrad coming out of an AS program was qualified to consult in livestock nutrition. Calling them "consultants" was just a nicer term than salesman.


I can't imagine someone with your intellect hanging around on a forum with a bunch of red neck, dumbass, God fearing farmers. You truly have worked hard to get the level of prick you have achieved. If you will notice, no one ever likes your post on haytalk and you fit the mold perfectly when we talk about liberals. You cannot just have friendly banter, you immediately go into name calling and belittling any one that has a different view than you do. I am not a moderator of this website but if I were, your ass would be gone permanently. Merry Christmas


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not surprised at all.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's not here to make friends, it's here to call names, troll threads, get under your skin and pretty much litter-up the website.
If you want it to go away, there's an "ignore" feature that works very well. ;
Try it. Makes miserable liberals and other troll-like varmits like him/her disappear instantly. If enough of you do it, it'll go somewhere else to look or the attention it obviously can't get in face to face life. (I don't know it's "pronouns", so I'm trying to be considerate)

Of course there's also the option of watching you guys makes a complete fool out of him, which is kind of fun, too ????

Merry Christmas ????!!
And happy Festivus for DHH ????


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I didn't see Soros at the Charlottesville rally wearing his khakis and polo shirt.


Answer the fargin' question.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to help moderate another site as well, golden rule there was "Don't feed the trolls".

Completely ignore them, don't respond whatsoever, they'll get bored and go away on their own usually.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Pretty sad when we have to resort using grade school tactics to deal with another "adult" on here, but it's taking the higher road and so must be done.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Can someone objectively explain to me what the deal is with Pelosi refusing to send the impeachment to the Senate? Thanks!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Can someone objectively explain to me what the deal is with Pelosi refusing to send the impeachment to the Senate? Thanks!


It does a multitude of things but mainly It keeps the "feel" of Trump being impeached in the BS news media longer. She knows it has no chance in the senate. It'll be dismissed and over with in a few days or weeks.
If she delays it, it keeps it at the top of the stack on the news every night.
It also gives her and her fellow liberals more chance to attack the senates procedures and members of the senate, making them appear partisan.
In other words, it gives her more time to attack and demean republicans and the president.

There's also the aspect that it gives the liberals more time to drop another of their "bombshells" in the coming days, like another "whistleblower" that will come out and say Trump touched some woman's rear end or talked to another country's president about investigating if their palace gardener pulled out the dying chrysanthemums too early.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> It does a multitude of things but mainly It keeps the "feel" of Trump being impeached in the BS news media longer. She knows it has no chance in the senate. It'll be dismissed and over with in a few days or weeks.
> If she delays it, it keeps it at the top of the stack on the news every night.
> It also gives her and her fellow liberals more chance to attack the senates procedures and members of the senate, making them appear partisan.
> In other words, it gives her more time to attack and demean republicans and the president.
> ...


Plus, if Pelosi sends the Articles over, Senate Republicans will now be granted access to all the depositions and evidence collected to date.- even the "basement" depositions, which, according to some, contain exculpatory information that clears Trump.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I read that officially Pelosi's excuse was that she wanted assurance that the Senate would be "impartial" in its judgement. LMAO! As if the House vote wasn't partisan. What a flaming hypocrite Pelosi is.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> I read that officially Pelosi's excuse was that she wanted assurance that the Senate would be "impartial" in its judgement. LMAO! As if the House vote wasn't partisan. What a flaming hypocrite Pelosi is.


The "official" excuse is a lie. 
Liberals have to lie simply to exist!


----------

